# "Das wahre Office" - Probleme mit digitalriver



## t0ny (15. März 2010)

Aloah,
sicherlich haben einige schon mal davon gehört, dass es die Office 2007 - Version (als auch Windows 7) zu günstigen Konditionen für Studenten bei digitalriver.com gibt. Microsoft bewirbt es mit 'das wahre Office'.

Nun habe ich im Dezember 2009 Office 2007 Ultimate gekauft, aber warte seitdem auf einen funktionierenden Produktschlüssel. Viele Emails, aber auch ein Anruf brachten bis jetzt keinen Erfolg. Mittlerweile erhalte ich auch keine Antworten mehr. Auch Microsoft hat mich abgewiesen 'für die Schlüsselvergabe zur Produktaktivierung sei digitalriver zuständig'.

Einen Ansprechpartner (Leiter des Ganzen) gibt es nicht, den kennen nicht mal mehr die Mitarbeiter.

Wen betrifft dies auch? Ich möchte rechtlich gegen digitalriver vorgehen. Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das als Student am besten meistere?
MfG


----------

